# crows shop.



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Was talking to a Chinese fella in my work the other day, he said he was opening a crows shop.

A "cloths shop" I asked him, no he says it's a crows shop!

Come in and have a rook.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jango-fett (Dec 19, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Hee hee, like it.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------

